# Stuttgart Herbst Session



## ringo667 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hätte noch mal wer Lust auf ne Stutgart Session bevor es richtig kalt wird?
Wie wäre es mal mit nem Sonntag z.B. am 31.10? 
So könnte Stilo auch mal mitfahren!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Oktober 2004)

an dem Tag is schon session in Braunschweig, also ich denke das dann nicht soviele kommen werden( is nur ne vermutung)
also bock hätte ich schon mal wieder, aba wie gesagt...braunschweig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (15. Oktober 2004)

ähm ganz ehrlich fand ich stuggi nicht so der renner, war ok aber ich bin ich auf der suche nach dem holy Trialspot, deshalb will ich immer neue sachen sehen  

deshalb werde ich dieses jahr nicht mehr kommen

außerdem is wie gesagt schon braunschweig...


----------



## stilo (18. Oktober 2004)

ich bin dabei...wenigstens einer!!!! ich glaub am 31.10. soll es in braunschweig regnen...


----------



## ringo667 (18. Oktober 2004)

...das es in Braunschweig am Wochenende regnet habe ich auch gehört...  

Was ist mit den anderen die das letzte mal bei der kleinen Session dabei waren?


----------



## frufoor (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin zusammen,

also ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## ph1L (18. Oktober 2004)

Hab grad bemerkt das da ja meine Herbstferien Anfangen.
Bin dann also auch dabei.


----------



## Lewinski (19. Oktober 2004)

wäre auch dabei bei gutem wetter
aber nur wenn ich weiss wo das ist.
leztes mal hab ich euch nicht gefunden
gruß markus


----------



## biketrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ganz ehrlich fand ich stuggi nicht so der renner, war ok aber ich bin ich auf der suche nach dem holy Trialspot, deshalb will ich immer neue sachen sehen
> 
> deshalb werde ich dieses jahr nicht mehr kommen
> 
> außerdem is wie gesagt schon braunschweig...




die stuggi lokals ham sich aber echt mühe gegeben!  
schlecht war net!
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

ja klar...das war auf jeden fall so und ich werde auf jeden fall auch mal wieder in stuggi fahren, nur ich will dieses jahr nochmal was anderes sehen und deshalb is BS angesagt


----------



## biketrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

dann ma viel spass in bs, mit mir is zur zeit net viel los.......leider  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (20. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ganz ehrlich fand ich stuggi nicht so der renner, war ok aber ich bin ich auf der suche nach dem holy Trialspot, deshalb will ich immer neue sachen sehen
> 
> deshalb werde ich dieses jahr nicht mehr kommen
> 
> außerdem is wie gesagt schon braunschweig...



Wenn Ihr das nächste Jahr kommt, würde ich eh vorschlagen, gleich auf den Birkenkopf zu fahren. Ist dann zwar keine Street Session mehr, aber ich glaube das kommt Deinem "holy Trialspot" schon ziemlich nahe.   
Hier wurden Trümmer der Stadt vom 2ten Weltkrieg zu nem Mahnmal aufgeschüttet. Eigentlich Ideal zum Trialen
Hab mal ein paar Fotos Online gestellt.
http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=54&albumID=3103923


----------



## tommytrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

alles klar...bilder sehen schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus  

wieso waren wir da nicht gleich das letzte mal?   

naja see you next year   

aber wir können auch mal ne trialsession bei uns im gelände machen,
in schatthausen, ich würd alles regeln...im prinzip liegt es ja zentral und so könnten die heidelberger frankfurter und stuttgarter mal vorbeikommen
wir müssen ja nicht immer zu euch kommen, oder?


----------



## ringo667 (20. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar...bilder sehen schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus
> 
> wieso waren wir da nicht gleich das letzte mal?
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich auch ne Gute Idee.

Wir waren das letzte mal nicht da, weil man da nur gut mitm Auto hinkommt.
Da müsste man sich gleich am Berg treffen, es sind bestimmt 5/6 km bis in die Stadt von da aus. Da gibts dann auch reichlich Parkplätze und das (für Stuttgart einmalig   )  kostelos!


----------



## biketrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> aber wir können auch mal ne trialsession bei uns im gelände machen,
> in schatthausen, ich würd alles regeln...im prinzip liegt es ja zentral und so könnten die heidelberger frankfurter und stuttgarter mal vorbeikommen
> wir müssen ja nicht immer zu euch kommen, oder?



das is ma ne gute idee, war seit fast 100 jahren nicht mehr in schatthausen....
so im dezember ma schaun wies da so auch mim wetter is!
ausserdem tommy:1 frankfurter (max), sonst noch 2 eddersheimer!!!!!!!!!!! du lernst das auch nie.......
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Oktober 2004)

edderssss.... edee.??
edeer was? wo ist das? eddershausen, edderstadt, wie hießt das nochmal, und wo is das überhaupt??   
@tommy kannst ruhig bei Frankfurt bleiben, weil bei eddersheim weiß ja keine sau wo das ist.

"hey die kenne ich gar cniht, wo sind die her?"
"eddersheim!"
"hä?, Wo??"
"ja in der NÄhe von Frankfurt"
"achsooo"

neenee, lieber gleich Frankfurt sagen.


----------



## biketrialer (20. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> edderssss.... edee.??
> edeer was? wo ist das? eddershausen, edderstadt, wie hießt das nochmal, und wo is das überhaupt??
> @tommy kannst ruhig bei Frankfurt bleiben, weil bei eddersheim weiß ja keine sau wo das ist.
> 
> ...



tobe daddy hast du das gehört wie die über unsere schöne heimat sprechen....
wartet nur ab ihr werdet noch sehen was ihr davon habt.......
ausserdem liegt frankfurt in der nähe von eddersheim und nicht umgekehrt!  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Oktober 2004)

Schatthausen wäre echt mal geil wenn dann auch paar kommen. Hier im Forum wollen immer alle nur besucht werden aber selber bekommt keiner seinen Popo hoch! Ich hoffe es finden sich noch paar Leute die nach BS kommen.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann leider nicht am 31., also komm ich vom 06.11.04 bis am 07.11. zum Ph!l nach Stuttgart (zum trialen  ). Simon (Ringo, kennst ihn ja von der letzten Session) kommt auch und logischerweise der Ph!l auch 
Wie siehts aus, wer kommt da noch alles ?
Wirds dann komplett auf den 06.11. und/oder 07.11. verschoben oder gibts beidesmal eine Session ?

@Ringo: Du kommst dann aber auch oder ? Wir können das ja noch im ICQ klären. Dann siehst auch endlich mein Python und ich ERLAUBE ES DIR AUCH MAL DAMIT ZU FAHREN, aber NUR FAHREN   


So das wars jetzt. Hoffentlich ist mindestens an einem Tag gutes Wetter!?


----------



## ringo667 (21. Oktober 2004)

Was meinen die anderen dazu den Termin ne Woche zu verschieben?
Von mir aus können wir auch an beiden Wochenenden fahren.
Nur Sonntags halt, wegen Stilo!

@häsle:
da werde ich dein Rad mal einem kleinen Belastungstest unterziehen...
Ich hoffe du hast die Bremsen schon umgebaut!!!!!!


----------



## stilo (21. Oktober 2004)

Am 06.11. hätte ich Freizeit. Ergo, ich könnte auch am Samstag.


----------



## biketrialer (21. Oktober 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Schatthausen wäre echt mal geil wenn dann auch paar kommen. Hier im Forum wollen immer alle nur besucht werden aber selber bekommt keiner seinen Popo hoch! Ich hoffe es finden sich noch paar Leute die nach BS kommen.



laso BS würd ich schon gerne muss aber erst ma so 3- 4 wochen pausieren  ,
aber ich hoffe so ende november könnten wir wieder was rocken
toto


----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. Oktober 2004)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen die anderen dazu den Termin ne Woche zu verschieben?
> Von mir aus können wir auch an beiden Wochenenden fahren.
> Nur Sonntags halt, wegen Stilo!
> 
> ...


Ne und das werd ich auch nicht!   Aber du kommst da ja sicher oder ? An beiden Tagen ??? 06.11. und 07.11. ??


----------



## Lewinski (22. Oktober 2004)

ich hätte bei jedem datum zeit
weil ich will endlich mal paar richtige tipps von welchen die besser trialen können als ich!
und ich würd mal gern mit einem 20" fahrad fahren, bin noch nie auf einem gestanden  
peace markus


----------



## ringo667 (22. Oktober 2004)

@Häsle:
wenn du die Bremsen nicht umbaust überleg ich mir das nochmal...  

Ich habe auch an jedem Tag Zeit.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Oktober 2004)

Lewinski schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte bei jedem datum zeit
> weil ich will endlich mal paar richtige tipps von welchen die besser trialen können als ich!
> und ich würd mal gern mit einem 20" fahrad fahren, bin noch nie auf einem gestanden
> peace markus


Wenn das mit dem Treffen alles klappt und es nicht gerade pisst oder sonst was und du mich gaaaanz lieb fragst, dann darfst du mal einen Meter damit fahren!    


@ringo:  Ja cool, dann am Besten an beiden Tagen! Geil! Juhuu!
Aber is doch klar dass ich auf so ne Reise mein Python nicht mitnehme, ich glaube das versteht ja jeder hier!      
Ne klar kommt das mit. Hoffentlich vergess ichs nicht! looooooool


----------



## ph1L (23. Oktober 2004)

was hast du dir denn heut schon wieder für bunte Pillen eingeworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Oktober 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du dir denn heut schon wieder für bunte Pillen eingeworfen?


jajaaa haa jaaah aahahaah  gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele. Ich werf mich weg!   
also bis irgendwann mal wieder im ICQ!


----------



## Lewinski (23. Oktober 2004)

ich hab grad bei weter.com geschaut. da schreiben die das es am 31.10 regnen soll     
gruß ich


----------



## Hopserhäsle (24. Oktober 2004)

Lewinski schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grad bei weter.com geschaut. da schreiben die das es am 31.10 regnen soll
> gruß ich


Ja is blöd, aber ich komme ja erst am 06.11. und 07.11. !!   Wie siehts da aus ?


----------



## frufoor (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallöli zusammen,

ich wollt mal fragen ob jetz am kommenden WE was in Stuggi geht?

 

Bis denn


----------



## frufoor (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallöli zusammen,

ich wollt mal fragen ob jetz am kommenden WE was in Stuggi geht?

 

Bis denn


----------



## ringo667 (29. Oktober 2004)

Die Session habe wir ja auf nächste Woche verschoben.
Wenn Wetter mitmacht werden wir wohl am Sommerrain fahren, Morgen und am Sonntag, da ist jetzt gemäht, wenns trocken ist kann man da super trialen!
Ansonnsten ist nächste Wochen dann wieder City angesagt.
Kannst ja Morgen gerne auch kommen, schick mir mal ne pm mit deiner Handynr. , ich sag dir dann bescheit wann wir da sein werden.


----------



## frufoor (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Also wenn Sonntag was in Stuggi geht, Sommerrain, City oder so bin ich gern dabei.
Mein Nummer habt ihr 2 ja. Gehe vor Sonntag Abend nicht mehr online.
Könnt mir ja kurz ne SMS schicken oder so.
Aber nicht zu kurzfristig, brauch ne knappe halbe Stunde bis Stunde mit der Bahn bis zum HBF Stuttgart.

Also bis morgen dann evtl.

greets
fru


----------



## ph1L (30. Oktober 2004)

Bin leider ziemlich Krank (Schnupfen & Fieber)
und wenns morgen net deutlich besser is kann ich net kommen.

Aber würde nun schon gerne wissen wann und wo man sich trifft
und vorallem wer kommt?


----------



## frufoor (31. Oktober 2004)

aufi pack die sachen und komm

1300
sommerrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. Oktober 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider ziemlich Krank (Schnupfen & Fieber)
> und wenns morgen net deutlich besser is kann ich net kommen.
> 
> Aber würde nun schon gerne wissen wann und wo man sich trifft
> und vorallem wer kommt?


Wenn du nächstes WE nicht kannst, dann komm du nur nochmal nach Überlingen!     

@frufoor: Kommst du nächstes WE dann auch ?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Also ich komme planmäßig am 06.11 - 07.11, wer kommt denn jetzt noch ? 
Ab hier schreibt bitte jeder ob er kann, also los gehts, einfach nur ja, nein, vielleicht oder mja fertig!


----------



## Lewinski (3. November 2004)

diesmal komme ich sicher, wo wollen wir da fahren wieder sommerrain die die letze gruppe oder ciddy?

@ alle die dort waren: wie war der letzte samstag bei sommerrain?
gruß markus


----------



## stilo (3. November 2004)

Komme an beiden Tagen. Am besten wäre Samstag am Sommerrain zu fahren und Sonntag in der City. Nichts verbindliches, nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> Komme an beiden Tagen. Am besten wäre Samstag am Sommerrain zu fahren und Sonntag in der City. Nichts verbindliches, nur ein Vorschlag.


Ja von mir aus gern. Mein Hotel ist beim Phil (der mit den 3 Dellen im Hoffmann oder jetzt vielleicht auch shcon mehr).    
Ringo kann ja glaub auch an beiden Tagen und einmal wollte er auch an Sommerrain. Ist das das, mit den Säulen usw. ?  
Also sind wir ja schonmal zu Fünft. GUT!


----------



## ringo667 (4. November 2004)

Am Sommerrain sollte es halt trocken sein. sonst wird es matschig.
letzte Woche war es etwas schmierig, weil es in der Nacht vorher geregnet hatte, ansonnsten macht es da echt Spass zu fahren.
Samstag Sommerrain und Sonntag City fände ich auch gut, da ist in der City nicht so der Bär los und man hat mehr Ruhe zum fahren.
Wollen wir das so mal festmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (4. November 2004)

Ja...machen wir so. 

@Ringo: check mal Moon Song


----------



## Hopserhäsle (4. November 2004)

ok von mir aus, bin auch dafür! Nur wenns matschig ist, dann halt in der City oder ?


----------



## Lewinski (4. November 2004)

hey jungs, es tut mir leid
 aber ich habe gemerkt das ich am samstag den erste hilfe kurs habe. und der geht ja 8h so wie ich gehört habe. 
aber sonntag in der ciddy bin ich sicher dabei.
ihr habt ja für sonntag noch keinen ort ausgemacht. treffen wir uns dann wieder an der uni wie die tage davor?

gruß ich


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. November 2004)

also bei mir hieß es auch, dass der Kurs 8 Std. geht, ging aber in wirklichkeit nur 2,5! 

Könnte ich von Sa auf So bei einem in Stuggi übernachten ? Weil beim Phil gehts nur vielleicht, da die Eltern meckern. Wenn die an dem WE gehen, dann kann ich übernachten, ansonsten bräuchte ich was anderes, ist jemand so nett oder wie siehts aus ?    ansonsten kann ich net kommen, wie wird denn das Wetter ? Ich hab gehört dass es blöd wird, ein anderer sagt wieder dass es noch gut bleibt, hmm ??


----------



## isah (5. November 2004)

Meine glaskugel (www.wetter.de) sagt regen   

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10739&id2=10738&ort=stuttgart

Wobei das echt nicht stimmen muss, heute lagen sie voll daneben, gestern genauso.


----------



## stilo (5. November 2004)

Sorry, aber bei mir geht es Aufgrund Platzmangels leider nicht. Wenn ich hier eine Villa besitzen würde, hätte ich dir ein Zimmer deiner Wahl gern zur Verfügung gestellt. Hier in Stg. gibt es aber super zentral eine DJH.

Habe da auch schon eine Nacht geschlafen.
check mal: DJH_Stuttgart 

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja bei einen der anderen...?!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. November 2004)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber bei mir geht es Aufgrund Platzmangels leider nicht. Wenn ich hier eine Villa besitzen würde, hätte ich dir ein Zimmer deiner Wahl gern zur Verfügung gestellt. Hier in Stg. gibt es aber super zentral eine DJH.
> 
> Habe da auch schon eine Nacht geschlafen.
> check mal: DJH_Stuttgart
> ...


Ja ok, danke mal! Wenn alles nichts bringt, dann komm ich vielleicht nur am Sonntag, aber heute klärt sich das noch ob ich morgen dann scho komm, oder überhaupt nicht oder wie !? Also dann ....ich meld mich nochmal! Meine Handynummer für diejenigen die morgen auch kommen. 0162 3760 365


----------



## ringo667 (5. November 2004)

Also ich glaub das Wetter hällt dieses WE.
Wenns Morgen so ist wie heute dann kann man gut am Sommerrain fahren...
Ich werd dann mal so gegen einse dahin kommen.
Falls sich bis Morgen Mittag noch was ändern sollte werde ich es hier posten.


----------



## ph1L (5. November 2004)

also wenns wetter so is wie heut wär das voll ok für mich....

beschreib bitte mal wie man zum sommerrain kommt?


----------



## ringo667 (5. November 2004)

Am besten mit der S-bahn (S2 oder S3 ) Haltestelle Sommerrain, wenn  du dann an den Gleisen entlang zurück fährst kommst du genau dahin.

Oder Mitm Auto:auf der B14 nach Bad Cannstatt in Bad Cannstatt immer gerade aus bis eine Brücke kommt. Unter der Brücke durch, dann die nächste Rechts dann wieder Rechts an der S-Bahn Haltestelle vorbei. Dann über den Kreisverkehr gerade drüber , dann kommt nach ca 500 Meter nen Parkplatz, da kann man dann das Auto hinstellen.
von da aus sieht man nen Spielplatz, den überquert man, dann kommt man auf nen Fahradweg , dann  noch ca 50 meter nach links. Das sieht man auch schon die Rails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. November 2004)

jou also ich komm morgen VOLL BEPACKT MIT TOLLEN SACHEN, DIE DAS LEBEN SCHÖNER MACHEN.....  Mein Bike und meine Digicam, alles wichtige dabei!  also dann cya


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. November 2004)

Wollte mal kurz fragen wie viele Leute am Sonntag am Start sind? Wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mit nen Freundvielleicht mal durch schauen. Wie kann ich euch erreichen und wann & wo ist Treffpunkt am Sonntag?


----------



## ringo667 (6. November 2004)

Es werden nicht so viele sein, Hopser und Ph1l könnnen nur am Samstag.sonst kommt noch Lewinski und Frufoor glaube ich, und wir Stuttgarter. So 6/7 Leute.
Wäre cool wenn ihr kommt.


----------



## Lewinski (6. November 2004)

ein vorschlag wäre von mir um 1400 an der uni in stuttgart stadtmitte
gruß markus


----------



## frufoor (6. November 2004)

Hi,

also ich denke mal das ich morgen auch dabei bin, kommt allerdings aufs Wetter an.
Bin dann erstmal nichtmehr im Internet, bin aber über Handy erreichbar und meld mich morgen vormittag dann nochmal bei dir Chris....

Bis morgen dann...


----------



## ringo667 (6. November 2004)

Also wir wollten Morgen noch mal am Sommerrain fahren, 
wir haben heute mit Absperrband 2 Sektionen aufgebaut.
Hat echt Spass gemacht heute.
Hättet ihr auch Lust da zu fahren?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. November 2004)

ja die 2 Sektionen gell !? Naja eigentlich stimmts schon 
Ja war echt geil, hab einige Fotos und Videos, mal schauen, wenn Stilo, Hopmonkey, Ringo und Phil nichts dagegen haben, dann stell ich paar hier in dieses Thread ok ?


----------



## ph1L (7. November 2004)

neeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn   

i    natural bike trials


----------



## Lewinski (7. November 2004)

ist heute was los bei sommerrain?
ich wäre dabei  wenn welche da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (7. November 2004)

Klar, stell die Pics rein...Tempo!!!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (7. November 2004)

So hier bitteschön :


























so der der nächste Schwung kommt gleich danach.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (7. November 2004)




----------



## stilo (7. November 2004)

Danke an die Leute, die Samstag und Sonntag am Sommerrain waren. Bitte nicht vergessen: schön fleißig üben...Sport frei!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. November 2004)

also wenn ich nciht wüsste, dass das gelände auf dem ihr da fahrt kein richtiges trialgelände ist.....
mit den baumstämmen, betonröhren in kombination mti den steinen, könnte das als trialgelände durchgehen..... sowas hätt ich gern vor de Tür....
sehr vorbildlich, dass ihr brav mit absperrbändern Wettkampf training macht, find ich echt gut... 
schicke bilder, wenn ich mein auto hab, das wetter gut ist, können wir gern nochmal ne ganztages session in stuggi machen oder ne WE session mit übernachten erst dort wo die bilder sind, dann city und noch da bei den weltkriegtrümmern.....

Max


----------



## ph1L (7. November 2004)

Ja also echt schönes Gelände.
Hat Spaß gemacht.

Hab heute fast nur dieses "von beiden Rädern aus reißen geübt"
hoffe dass mich dann die kleinen nervigen steinhindernisse nicht mehr so ausbremsen 


Und sagt bescheid wenn es was neues von der Halle gibt würde sehr gerne auch im Winter trainieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewinski (7. November 2004)

also ich hab mir das video auf der heimfahrt mal angekuckt, sind schöne sachen dabei aber nischt alzu viele

ich schneide das mal zusammen, und lade des hier hoch, dauert aber ein bisschen weil ich die woche viel geplant habe.

gruß markus


----------



## hopmonkey (8. November 2004)

echt großartig das immer mehr zum trialn auf unser kleines aber feines gelände kommen  

noch 3 pics aus meiner cam...


















gute nacht


----------



## frufoor (8. November 2004)

SORRY, hat bei mir gestern leider zeitlich nicht hingehauen.
Nächstes Wochenende, bzw. Sonntag sieht es da schon besser aus.

Also ich wäre dabei wenn wieder was geht.....

@toto & max
Los kommt auch mal vorbei!!!


----------



## biketrialer (8. November 2004)

frufoor schrieb:
			
		

> @toto & max
> Los kommt auch mal vorbei!!!



mal sehen....
aber die bm is jxa geil, dann nehm ich aber en 24" racebmx auch mit 
toto


----------

